# Sure, it ain't pretty....



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

But it sure is cheap. I ordered this case
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00428C1I0/ref=oss_product

$11 after shipping. I'm a tight wad and have been carrying my kindle in a bag I allready had, waiting to save enough pennies to buy something I can keep it in to read. $11 seems just about right. It's probably not the best quality, and it sure ain't pretty, but I suppose it'll ge the job done for a while. Maybe I'll be able to paint it or something?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha! It'll probably be the best case ever! ha ha ha. I think it's a very nice case! It's certainly not ugly! I like it.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Only 2 reviews but both are very positive. Looks like you found yourself a bargain! I'm a little jealous, but I do love the light in my amazon case, and I don't think I could stand having plain old black. But it does bug me that I spent so much on the Amazon case - even though I love it... Oh, the conflict!


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I ordered one myself, only I got the package with accessories for 11.99 plus shipping.  

I think this will be the case I attempt to jazz up in some way instead of potentially messing up a lighted case


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a terrific deal! 

I don't think it's ugly, either.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it is a nice case too......  really, and it is leather.
It is really nice...
I have seen some on ebay that are that price and not as nice as the one you
got!!!!!!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

It's great! And you'll get a nifty green wristband to wear, too! Hey, if it protects your Kindle then that's all that matters. It's NOT ugly. Congrats on finding a great bargain.


----------



## lchadwick (Aug 27, 2010)

I like it!  And my husband won't be embarrassed to hold it like he is when I have it in my red case.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't think it's ugly at all. Very practical and that's the main thing. Can't beat that price, either.

Linda


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I just wanted to point out that this cover's price seems to be increasing about $1 per day, so if you're thinking about it, you should probably pull the trigger!


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

This just furthers my belief that all Kindle accessories (and nook, iPad, iPod, phone, i.e, all small electronic devices) are way overpriced.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

That's a nice case.  I like the simplicity of it.  I have a similar one in tan leather.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sure it'll get the job done, and for the price I really can't complain.  But the plain black makes me a little sad.  I'm hoping I can figure out a way to jazz it up a little bit.  Maybe I can just paint it.  A nice silver "Don't Panic" would make me smile.  We'll see what happens once I get my hands on the thing.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

THANKS for this post! I was shopping for a cover and wincing at the price of the Amazon covers. I'm also not sure about the hinges. This cover...which looks just fine to me, BTW...seems to fit the bill!

Is it just me, or did this case not show up under Kindle Accessories at Amazon?


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

This looks like a great item at a very reasonable price. I'd buy it immediately, except for one small problem. Is that a magnet on the flap that closes the cover? Makes me hesitate. I'm wary of magnets near my electronic stuff. Which leads me to my next question: is my fear of magnets near my electronic gadgets reasonable?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My Kindle case has a magnet closure and I have had no problems.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

My K1 has been used with a case that has magnetic closures for over 18 months with no problems.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a CrazyOnDigital case for my K2i when I ordered it last April.  $6.  It is a nice case, esp. for the price.  My only problem = I hated the elastic bands that held the corners in place though, they were always in the way of the buttons.  And by my always stretching the elastic to the side to reach the buttons the elastic was starting to stretch out a little.  I see this one has leather on the bottom corners, much better.  I also like that it as a strap to hold it closed, mine didn't.  I don't even mind the black color.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

CrazyOnDigital usually has good products. They also carry a good cradle charger. Great find! I can't wait to see the pics once you've "jazzed" it up!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

What a deal! I don't think it's ugly either. It's simple and looks like it will do a good job of protecting your Kindle. 

If you get bored with the black, maybe you can dress up the case like another person did with their hot pink amazon case?


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

groucho said:


> This looks like a great item at a very reasonable price. I'd buy it immediately, except for one small problem. Is that a magnet on the flap that closes the cover? Makes me hesitate. I'm wary of magnets near my electronic stuff. Which leads me to my next question: is my fear of magnets near my electronic gadgets reasonable?


I'm with you - mentally, magnets and electronics don't mix. I have no idea if there is evidence to back it up or not, though.


----------



## vanzant (Oct 4, 2010)

HI, new here. 1st post WHEEEEEEEEEE!  

Ordered that case yesterday. I would have thought twice about it if I had known about the magnets. I'm kinda nutty about magnets and electronics too. Also ordered the K3 yesterday. So I will have it by next week. fingers crossed!! 

I'm no expert on device cases but I'll share my opinions after I've used it a couple of days.


----------



## groucho (Aug 4, 2010)

Some things to think about: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070806074749AAMORcy and http://www.zunescene.mobi/forums/index.php?topic=41504.0 (see reply no. 17) Other than that, I couldn't come across something that was more definitive.

On the whole, I'd think that this particular Kindle case with the magnets would be safe for the K3, which uses flash memory.


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

So I just got home and it was in the mail.  Haven't inspected it closely yet, but it seems fine so far!  And a steal of a deal.  So yeah....satisfied.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello folks, I'm new here as well.  I too have ordered this case, the price was 9.99 which seems a steal compared to the cost of other cases I've seen.  Mine should arrive in the next few days and when it does I'll gladly give it a little review.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have an Oberon or some other fancier case but this one fits my budget at the moment.  We shall see if it fits my K3...


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

My case arrived in today's mail! I just ordered it on Friday, so the shipping wasn't bad at all - I had a delivery estimate of 10/12!

Obviously I can't comment too much on the durability of the case at this point, but so far nothing has flaked off, unlike my first round of amazon lighted cases  

Speaking of the lighted cases, I can't believe how light this one is in comparison!  It must be HALF as heavy!  The back is less rigid than the amazon case, but the front has about the same give.  The cheap case has a little bit of fluffy padding underneath the leather, and the interior is a velvety material that already has an imprint of the kindle and straps in it from a couple of hours of use.  For what it's worth, I think I prefer the elastic attachments better than the hinge, so far.  

I ordered the accessories bundle, and the screen protector that came with it is the glossy kind, so it would add a lot of glare.  

Well, that's my review right there... still thinking of a way I could jazz it up, but for some reason I didn't realize it was pebbled leather so it may be more difficult than I thought!


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yeah...screen protectors.  Forgot about those.  I threw them right away.  Who needs em?  I'm wondering if I should complain to the company...I did not get a green wrist band!    

Anyhow.  Reading with the kindle in there is fine.  Cover folds back real nicely.  It's a tiny bit tough to push the back and down/right buttons, but not enough to bother me.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

lacemonster said:


> Oh yeah...screen protectors. Forgot about those. I threw them right away. Who needs em? I'm wondering if I should complain to the company...I did not get a green wrist band!


I hate waste, so I wish they didn't include these wristbands anyway! But I received one, and it isn't quite as bad as I thought - at least it says "Hope Faith Love" or something like that in addition to the "CrazyOn Digital"! 

I forgot to include in the review that yes, the interior lining does attract EVERYTHING! Hair, fuzz, the works


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

mine just came in the other day and i'm loving it especially for $9.99 + shipping. Will post a more thorough review later!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine just arrived in the mail.  I'm pretty impressed with the quality of this cover for 9.99$ plus shipping.  I'll try the screen protector, but if it bugs me or causes a reflection I'll toss it.

The leather seems to be of a nice quality.  The stitching is very nice.  The magnetic clasp is very secure (I thought it was a snap initially!)

All in all, I couldn't be happier with my cheapy cover!!


----------

